# Hellcannon in Close Combat



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey guys, how does Hellcannon work in Close Combat? Rather, I know the Dorfs are unbreakable as long as the cannon is alive, but is the cannon itself unbreakable?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Wasabi said:


> Hey guys, how does Hellcannon work in Close Combat? Rather, I know the Dorfs are unbreakable as long as the cannon is alive, but is the cannon itself unbreakable?


yes the cannon itself is unbreakable as long as there is crew men also it now counts as a MO so D6 stomp ftw


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah I screwed myself in the game I played yesterday against HE. I completely forgot about Thunderstomp so the first round I didn't take my attacks. I remembered in the 2nd round and those end up winning the battle for me. It was my Hellcannon against 24 HE Spearmen + 1 Noble BSB with some armor piercing banner. The Hellcannon won with only 1 wound remaining and when all was said and done, 24 Spears were dead and the single remaining Noble fled. 

In the end I won the game by quite a lot. I had 16 Warriors and my cannon + all crew remaining. All he had was his fleeing Noble.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

good to hear lucky he did not send anything with GW or the hell cannon whould have died very fast


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Well his Noble was S6 but he whiffed a lot of attacks so I was lucky.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

sybarite said:


> ...also it now counts as a MO so D6 stomp ftw


Sadly it does not have a stomp:

_Page 58 – Chaos Warshrines, Designer’s Note
Add “Although classed as monsters, Warshrines do not have the Thunderstomp! special rule.”_ - p1 FAQ v1.1

Corpse Cart gets a stomp and that is essentially a bunch of zombies pulling a wagon... why O GW do not we get one too!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hellcannon matey  Not warshrine.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Remember, only 6 figures can engage a war machine. Does the text say the crew is unbreakable? War machines aren't unbreakable in 8th edition anymore.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Hellcannon matey  Not warshrine.


Arr I knows that... I be testing to see if you all be awake!



Creon said:


> Remember, only 6 figures can engage a war machine. Does the text say the crew is unbreakable? War machines aren't unbreakable in 8th edition anymore.


Looking at the right unit this time, they are Unbreakable


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Creon said:


> Remember, only 6 figures can engage a war machine. Does the text say the crew is unbreakable? War machines aren't unbreakable in 8th edition anymore.


The Hellcannon isn't a war machine, it's a monster w/ handlers.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Which can no longer move and fire. *******.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Creon said:


> Remember, only 6 figures can engage a war machine. Does the text say the crew is unbreakable? War machines aren't unbreakable in 8th edition anymore.


Off topic I know... but I was a bit surpirsed by just how bad warmachines have it in general- if they fail a break test they are dead, plain, simple and really quite harsh :laugh:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Off topic I know... but I was a bit surpirsed by just how bad warmachines have it in general- if they fail a break test they are dead, plain, simple and really quite harsh :laugh:


The pain they dish out to you on the way there is also harsh. :/


----------

